# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Vợ hờ Thành Long tái xuất làng nghệ

## TeamSEOAQ

*Vợ hờ Thành Long tái xuất làng nghệ*
*Âm thầm liên hệ những người có thế lực trong giới turuyền thông, cựu hoa hậu châu Á Ngô Khi Lỵ đang chuẩn bị cho sự trở lại làn showbiz sau 10 năm vắng bóng.*
Ngô Khi Lỵ và con gái Ngô Trác Lâm đã sống "ẩn dật" từ sau khi Trác Lâm chào đời năm 1999. Bắt đầu cuộc sống mới không bị dòm ngó, vợ hờ của Thành Long và con gái đã chuyển tới sống ở Thượng Hải vào năm 2002.
Mới đây, quyết định trở lại làng giải trí, cựu hoa hậu châu Á đã đem cô con gái 11 tuổi trở lại định cư ở Hong Kong. Trước đó, dịp đầu năm, Khi Lỵ về Hong Kong để gặp đài truyền hình TVB và thảo luận hợp đồng hợp tác.


Ngô Khi Lỵ tham gia một chương trình tại Hong Kong ngày 10/8.


Theo một tờ báo Hong Kong, Khi Lỵ rất thân thiết với vợ chồng nữ diễn viên Lâm Kiến Minh sau khi tham gia cuộc thi Hoa hậu châu Á năm 1990. Chồng của Lâm Kiến Minh là Tổng giám đốc truyền hình cáp i-Cable, đã ủng hộ việc cô trở lại làng giải trí. Anh đã nhanh chóng đồng ý mở một chương trình mới cho Khi Lỵ làm chủ. Mọi chi tiết hợp đồng đã sẵn sàng và đài truyền hình chỉ còn đợi chữ ký của Miss châu Á 1990.


Khi Lỵ và con gái Ngô Trác Lâm đã trở lại định cư ở Hong Kong.


Tuy nhiên, Khi Lỵ vẫn còn lăn tăn với sự hợp tác bởi cô thấy hoạt động đó chưa phải là cơ hội giúp cô lấy lại tiếng tăm khi xưa. Vì vậy, cô đã tự liên hệ với những người bạn trong giới như Ngô Quân Như, Trịnh Du Linh nhờ giúp đỡ. Thậm chí, cô còn tới gặp bà Lạc Di Linh, Giám đốc đài truyền hình TVB để chủ động tìm việc. Cuối cùng, bà Lạc cũng đồng ý ký với Khi Lỵ một hợp đồng chương trình dài 13 số. Trong mỗi số, Khi Lỵ được trả thù lao 8.000 HKD (khoảng 1.200 USD).
Các chuyên mục khác:
xem diem thi dai hoc 
diem chuan cac truong dai hoc nam 2011 
diem thi dh
tin tuc moi 
gia vang the gioi 
xem diem thi dai hoc nam 2011 
diem thi dai hoc nam 2011

----------

